# How Do I Install The NFS: Carbon Patch?



## Vanchatron

I just purchased NFS Carbon (I can take a picture if you need proof that I didn't just download it) for the PC, but it isn't the latest version. In order to play online I need the latest version so I downloaded the patch.

When i run the patch a DOS window opens and then a notepad file appears called "regini". When I go into the game it still isn't updated.

Does anybody know what I should do to make it update properly?


HK


----------



## koala

There are different versions of the latest patch. Are you using the US or UK version? Did you download it from the official site or one of these? *US* , *UK* 


*The patch will not work for the pirated copy you were asking about in your last thread.*


Tips for patching NFSC from the official site:
Why is there a 'transfer error', 'patch failed' error, or other failure point during installation? *LINK*
Where can I get the Need for Speed Carbon patch, and what does it fix? *LINK*
How do I get technical support for my game? *LINK*


----------



## Vanchatron

Well I live in the UK so I assume that it's a UK version. I downloaded the patch from the following website - http://largedownloads.ea.com/pub/patches/NFS/carbon/


HK


----------



## koala

Have you tried contacting the EA support team for NFSC using the phone number in the manual? They will be able to give you an accurate answer quickly.


----------



## Vanchatron

koala said:


> Have you tried contacting the EA support team for NFSC using the phone number in the manual? They will be able to give you an accurate answer quickly.


Nope, I'll try them tomorrow as it's too late now, cheers.


HK


----------

